# Bahria University MDC Entry Test MARKS - 2015



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

AOA, 

So this thread is for you to share your BUMDC Entrance Test *Marks* which was held on 10 - 10 - 2015. MCQ'S were 200 and time given was 3hrs 20mins.

Also share you aggregate if you wish so that everyone can get a better idea of where they stand. Also tell us if you're a Naval Children or not.

In case you couldn't find the Answer Keys, the link is given below. Now go ahead and share your marks out of 200 already! 

LINK: ..:: NTS ::..


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

141/200. Overall aggregate's coming at 75. Not sure about my chances. Where did the merit close at last year?


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

When bahria will announce their merit list ??


----------



## Tehzeeb Sialvi (Oct 11, 2015)

I scored 75.8% aggregate. Any idea about closing %? :: And not a naval child


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

I think they usually announce the merit list within a week. Also, a friend of mine who's studying in BUMDC said his aggregate was 75% and his merit number was like, 105. He applied last year. So perhaps the chances are good for 75+ aggregates this year too since many people drop out.


----------



## Tehzeeb Sialvi (Oct 11, 2015)

Well last year's top percentage was 85.7%. Maybe this time the merit falls a bit.


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

I found it weird that last year the test consisted of 100 questions but this year it was twice that number. Don't know how it will affect the closing merit.


----------



## Tehzeeb Sialvi (Oct 11, 2015)

Was the test conducted by NTS last time?


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

Yep. In fact if you go through some older threads here you'll find at least one other person who said the test was of 100 MCQs.


----------



## Tehzeeb Sialvi (Oct 11, 2015)

I see. Well what's your HSC percentage?

- - - Updated - - -

I see. Well what's your HSC percentage?


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

My equivalence is 79% in HSC and 85% in SSC. What's yours?


----------



## Tehzeeb Sialvi (Oct 11, 2015)

83.18% in HSC and 86.47% in SSC.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

test was taken by NTS last year and starting merit was not very high either and that stupid NTS test was really weird with a very few questions from the syllabus subjects and majority from G.K.........but the test consisted of 200 mcqs in 2012 which was way better and easy.and as far as the merit list is concerned it is announced withgin a week or two but the selection list takes toooooo long..last year classes were supposed to be commenced at the start of dec but got late just because university was pretty lazy regarding its admission process!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine is at 71% ... do I have any chance?? and no i'm not a naval child.


----------



## eshah094 (Sep 13, 2015)

My agg is 75% do I have a chance?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

eshah094 said:


> My agg is 75% do I have a chance?


it really depends! but 75% is not bad i guess....... i had around 77 and got in ...i mean the merit is not very high and closing merit was very low! gud luck!


----------



## eshah094 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thnkx


----------



## Anon981 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine is like 78.8% 
The entry test just wrecked me :/


----------



## Anon981 (Jun 7, 2015)

What do you guys think of Bahria? Is anyone seriously considering it? Most people just give the test for practise's sake.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Anon981 said:


> What do you guys think of Bahria? Is anyone seriously considering it? Most people just give the test for practise's sake.






Yeah r8.....


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

If i get admission in bahria thn i will definitely go...


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Natelie said:


> eshah094 said:
> 
> 
> > My agg is 75% do I have a chance?
> ...





Wht will be the closing merit....


----------



## Anon981 (Jun 7, 2015)

The closing merit is actually pretty low... most people prefer govt unis over private ones. I personally know people who got 76% and made it to bahria. For BDS its even lower!


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Whn bahria's merit list will be out????


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

aaa123 said:


> Whn bahria's merit list will be out????


Today, a guy on their facebook page said he called them and they said it will take a week :\


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> aaa123 said:
> 
> 
> > Whn bahria's merit list will be out????
> ...






When i called bahria few days ago they said it will be out at 20 oct. .....wht they r trying to do:rage::rage::rage:


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

I see. Well, let's just patiently wait. By the way, you can see your score on the NTS website. It has been uploaded.

Meanwhile, here's last year's merit list to go through to kill time  BUM&DC – Merit List MBBS& BDS First Year Session 2014-2015 | Bahria University


----------



## basmahfayaz (Jul 21, 2015)

Does anyone know the admission fee and yearly fee (MBBS) for Liaquat national medical college? And what is the closing merit there?
Good luck you guys !


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> I see. Well, let's just patiently wait. By the way, you can see your score on the NTS website. It has been uploaded.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's last year's merit list to go through to kill time
> 
> ...






The pdf file is nt opening kindly can u tell me the last merit percentage??


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

The 100th person on the MBBS merit list has an aggregate of 74.92. But the first 200 candidates were instructed to bring the bank draft for the fees. The 200th person has an aggregate of 72.47.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, they invited the first 400 candidates for the interview. So, the 400th person has an aggregate of 68.48


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> The 100th person on the MBBS merit list has an aggregate of 74.92. But the first 200 candidates were instructed to bring the bank draft for the fees. The 200th person has an aggregate of 72.47.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, they invited the first 400 candidates for the interview. So, the 400th person has an aggregate of 68.48






Thanks alot. .


----------



## ahmedjadoon (Sep 25, 2015)

Open merit or reserved seats for provinces? What is the fee structure?


----------



## Anon981 (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys so what number are you on the list?
And do you have any idea when they're gonna start conducting the interviews?


----------

